
20 Oscillators in 20 Minutes [video] - jaybosamiya
https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7549-20_oscillators_in_20_minutes
======
geon
Youtube mirror: [http://youtu.be/T-tZf6Oe1BE](http://youtu.be/T-tZf6Oe1BE)

It wouldnt stream for me.

------
anotheryou
was told it sounded really good. the video sounds like nothing at all...

